# Need help with wall & carpet color scheme



## Cruciatus

I...suck at decorating and can't decide on colors and am getting overwhelmed.

It's time to redo the family room which is quite small. 14X10. The main windows face west, and another (smaller window) faces south, so it gets a lot of light. 

I keep seeing colors I like but keep going back to green (walls). I finally just had to pick a wall color so I could move on from there. I chose Behr's Parsley Sprig which can be seen at this website: http://www.materials-world.com/paint-colors/behr/behr-colorsmart/behr-colorsmart-46.htm

It's the top color on the left side.

So if that is my wall color, what should the carpet be? I didn't want to do a boring beige, tan color. But it seems in all the decorating photos I've seen that either the wall or floor is dark--not both. 

I don't necessarily want a dark floor but are light neutrals (tan, beige, blah) my only options? The carpet does need to be versatile because it can't be easily replaced as wall color can. So, in 5 years if I decide I want another wall color I want to be able to do that easily.

I will be getting new furniture eventually so I'm not worried about that matching. I think the right pieces will be easy to find after the room is re-carpeted and painted. The furniture that will stay in the room include a "wood" computer table (Sauder), and a wood TV stand. And all the trim is oak--and I'm not allowed to paint it.

I'm not looking for ritzy glamour. I don't expect this room to be featured in a magazine. But I would like something interesting yet visually appealing. I just...don't know what it is. My main plan is to just have a totally painted room (no accent wall, no faux paint techniques). Though, I am not opposed if someone has a great idea. I just am already overwhelmed by color choices let alone adding pattern/technique ideas. Gah!

ANY help would be appreciated. Am I stuck with beigy-blah carpet?? If I am, it's OK. I can add accent color later with pillows or blinds or even the furniture. So, all comments welcomed for either pro-beige or anti-beige.

Thanks.


----------



## dekor8r2008

Green can be a hard color to work with. I'm currently painting my bathroom a nice rich olive color and choosing the accessories to go with it is giving me a headache. I've decided to go with a color schema that incorporates burgundy, tan (eck, I know), and a deeper green.

Greens in general tend to look good with blues and yellows. It depends on the overall feeling that you want to achieve. A deeper blue can give the room a more closed in feeling while a very pale yellowish color may offset the green a bit. 

Good luck!


----------



## kimberland30

I know it's 'blah', but I'd go with a very neutral carpet color in a beige. The reason is exactly as you stated...it's going to be there a lot longer than the paint. You have chosen a beautiful color that has a lot of WOW to it. You'd want to tone it down with a plain carpet. 

Honestly, once you get your room set up, pictures on the walls, accessories (should you have them) and furniture, the carpet won't even matter. You can always get a throw rug to put on the carpet to add more interest to the floor...and it's nothing permanent! You might think it's odd to have a rug on carpet, but I've seen it done in many rooms that just have a plain ol' beige carpet in them.


----------



## AbSoluTc

I would go with a cream colored carpet. People choose beige for it's neutrality and the fact that it does not show "wear" too much. Going with a lighter colored carpet would be a very good choice with that wall color. It would actually go well with A LOT of wall colors.

I am not a fan of beige or tan carpet. Those are nice words for the real word - brown. 

Cream, white, etc etc. If you are worried about wear and dirt showing up - go for a berber with a slight color pattern to it. When you see it you know what I am talking about. Hides dirt, yet gives you a lighter, neutral color.

If dirt is not an issue - go for a carpet that is cream or white. Stay in that area. If you go cheap on the carpet - get the best pad. Get the best pad either way! Makes all the difference and helps with wear.

Good luck!


----------



## PassionateDIY'er

Maybe going with a wood flooring like bamboo would be a good choice and then an area rug to go with the color scheme may work better... or the light beige is the next best thing! An area rug over wood flooring or carpet is okay and gives you more flexibilty!


----------



## orange

nowstarter said:


> I would reccomend going to this link:
> 
> Color combinations
> http://www.myperfectcolor.com/Color-Combinations-Myperfectcolor-com-s/3254.htm
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great tool in picking multple color schemes


There is a color selector/advisor at Behr also,

http://www.behr.com/behrx/workbook/index.jsp


----------



## Sir MixAlot

Here's another way to try out colors. Sherwin Williams color visualizer


Good Luck!


----------

